# HELP!!! Baby Ring Necked Dove abandoned



## Luthien1987 (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone please help. I've never had this happen before with my doves, one week ago they had 2 babies and they've stopped feeding the smaller baby. He tries to get food but isn't strong enough to push the bigger one of the way. He hasn't been fed in 3 days now and I'm getting worried. He's still fairly strong and tries to get to the parents but he's not getting anything. What should I do and if I should feed him what do I give him and how often? Please help!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Try taking the bigger baby out for a bit so the parents have to feed the smaller one. Other than that you will have to handfeed the little one.


----------

